# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 19.03.2018 - 26.03.2018

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *7*, суммарный объем архивов: *33* мб Извлечено файлов: *28*, суммарный объем: *68* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *20* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *1*, в частности:
 c:programdatakmsautoskmsauto net.exe - not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.MSIL.HackKMS.gen Ожидают классификации: *7*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

